# où trouver driver tab wacom UD-1212-R?



## helene.moreau (22 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour,

je croyais avoir eu une bonne idée... Je viens d'acquérir une tablette graphique wacom 
30x30 cm, modèle: UD-1212-R(digitizer). Mon but: essayer une palette pas chère pour voir si ça me plait. J'étais censée trouver le driver sur le site wacom, mais le modèle est trop vieux, je suppose.
Quelqu'un aurait-il une idéepour le trouver, ou encore mieux le driver lui-même?

Hélène


----------



## guytantakul (22 Novembre 2006)

http://www.wacom.com/productsupport/drivers.cfm?os=Mac&product=UD


----------



## helene.moreau (22 Novembre 2006)

Cher guytantakul,

Je ne suis pas encore allée voir, mais d'avance merci. Si j'ai bien compris, je ne suis pas allée voir au bon endroit sur le site wacom. L'art de la recherche sur le web est encore plein de mystère pour moi...

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## helene.moreau (22 Novembre 2006)

Je confirme mes remerciements. Il ne me reste plus qu'à voir si tout ça marche...
Je donnerais des nouvelles. 

Hélène


----------

